# 9 month old not drinking milk



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi there,

My 9 month old won't drink milk.  I can get maybe 5oz a day into her, if I'm lucky, at the moment, that includes what I put into her meals.  She has a bit of a bug or something, in that she's vomiting probably once or twice a day for the past few days, and so whatever I do manage to get into her is coming back up anyway.  I've always found it difficult to get the recommended amount into her, but before the vomiting started, I was occasionally managing 15-18oz per day, sometimes having to physically hold her down and force it on her.  This all makes me sound awful, doesn't it, but all we hear as new mothers is the importance of milk in a baby's first year, and when mine constantly refuses it, it obviously makes me worry that I'm failing in her most important need.  I exclusively breastfed for just over 5 months, but I had supply issues and she wasn't gaining weight, so I had to move to formula - I've tried several different brands, and she doesn't seem to like any of it.

She doesn't particularly like milky cereals and puddings, and clamps her mouth shut once she's tasted what it is.  She starts fussing the minute she sees a bottle coming towards her, and though I've tried offering it in various cups and beakers, she still won't go past the first couple of sips.  This has been getting worse and worse, and though she will occasionally eat yoghurt and I try and sneak cheese in wherever possible, it is nowhere near the recommended 18oz.  I've even gotten to the point where I wonder if she's vomiting it up on purpose, as she doesn't appear ill and now she's started doing a funny little fake cough whenever I try to feed her something she doesn't want and that seems to precede the vomiting.

Please help me, I don't know what else to do, we're both getting distressed with me constantly trying to forcefeed her, and her either point blank refusing or vomiting it back up in my face.

Should I carry on persevering, or should I just give it up?  Can I give her a calcium supplement or something and then just let her have what she wants?  I want her to be healthy, and I want this constant battle to stop.

Many thanks

Nikki


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

you need to stop forcing her as she may develop a food adversion, or even a oral aversion refusing anything by mouth. 
She may have had a bug and dairy foods should be avoided for a few days to let her system recover. after that gradually reintroduce dairy. do what u have been doing in so far as adding cheese, yogurt, cream etc to other foods all the time. then start offering milk in cups or bottle, but if she doesnt want it dont force her. make up smaller ammounts of milk and accept she probably wont take them. Offer once or max twice then remove. if after this she still isnt taking any discuss with your doctor. 
hope this helps. I have a friend who's little girl refused all milk and there isnt much u can do to make them! u have to find other ways of getting it in and try not to get too stressed about it. 
andrea


----------



## NikkiC123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Andrea,

Sorry, I thought I'd responded to thank you, but obviously baby brain still in full effect.  She's been doing much better the past few days and has actually been waking up crying for milk at 6am the last couple of days, which is very unlike her!  She's still not taking too much in one go or the recommended daily amount, but it's enough to stop me worrying.

Thanks again for your advice!

Nikki


----------

